# Some of my Favorite woods.



## PenWorks (Jun 2, 2007)

I cut up some of my favortite woods this morn. Nobody has been in the pen store today, so I've been turning uniterupted since 6 am.

from L-R Black Palm, Amboyna, Buckeye Burl- all Statesmen








The some nice Desert Ironwood from BB, one long & one short Statesmen







I think the Black palm is going into my collection. When I was assembling it, I heard a crack putting the cap together, can see or feel nothing, but I heard it. So I'll use it for a while and see what happens.  

Thanks for looking  Leave a comment so we know you where here


----------



## Ligget (Jun 2, 2007)

All are fantastic Anthony, my favourite though is the Buckeye Burl Statesman it`s beautiful! []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 2, 2007)

Dang, Anthony I wish AZ wasn't so far away from me; I would love to see your work in person.  Beautiful stuff.


----------



## kkwall (Jun 2, 2007)

Superb work. [] Struggle to pick one out that I favour over another.[]


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Dang, Anthony I wish AZ wasn't so far away from me; I would love to see your work in person.



Hey Cav, we have prisons here too, get a transfer []
Besides, my dentist retired last year, and I need a new one. []


----------



## Dario (Jun 2, 2007)

Anthony,

Nice pens!  

Be careful...Cav might advise you to commit a Federal crime so you can have his services for FREE [][]  LOL


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 2, 2007)

Anthony, I think the LOML would not care for AZ weather.  She endured Louisiana weather for years and was glad to return to her home state of PA.

BTW, knock over a Post Office, or another federal crime of your choice, and I'll be glad to be your dentist! [][][]


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> BTW, knock over a Post Office, or another federal crime of your choice, and I'll be glad to be your dentist! [][][]



Believe me....when I go down for something, you will know about it. I will make the news, and it wont be for a priority mail stamp! []

I spent 3 summers working for my Uncle's car dealership in Tyrone, PA when I was a kid. That and Altoona where my folks grew up, didn't impress me about PA. []


----------



## mrplace (Jun 2, 2007)

> have prisons here too, get a transfer []



Great pens. I always admire your work.

Isn't that out where the sheriff has the inmates in a tent city and makes them where pink? I fell over when I read that article.[]


----------



## papaturner (Jun 2, 2007)

Very well done.........Great choices in the woods.....Perry


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Anthony,
> 
> Nice pens!
> ...



LOL!

Honest, Dario, I didn't see your post before I posted mine.  Given the time stamp, I don't understand, but still it is interesting how great minds work alike!  [][][]


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh, good ol sheriff Joe. Pink undies for inmates, tent city, no coffee for the inmates, they get to watch the Disney Channel and he even brought back the chain gangs for men & women to pick up garbage along side the road. No chains, but nice stripe suits []


Thanks for the comments


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 3, 2007)

Great looking wood and work on all,Anthony.
I really like the DI statesman,middle one,
second photo; the colors are fantastic.[]
Am I reading that you started and finished
these inside of a day? If so..wow[:0]


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnycnc_
> <br />Am I reading that you started and finished
> these inside of a day? If so..wow[:0]


These , plus 4 Jr's & 4 Sierra's about 6 hours of work. Funny thing when your shop is away from home and you have no interuptions, the phone, kids, wife, the tube and then no customers on top of that, you can actually get alot done. [] The finishing takes the longest, all have a CA finish.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, it would take me a week to get that many pens done, and none would be as nice as any of yours.[V]  You must have one really long mandrel and put two pens on at the same time.[:0]  I can't even decide which is my favorite, they're all impressive.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 4, 2007)

Anthony,

They are all beautiful!!

However, since I have NEVER successfully finished a closed end, I could use a little insight.

Why do you "square over" the end?  Does this sell better than a rounded point?  It is probably more "stable", less likely to break if dropped.

Just interested in your thinking, please??[][]


----------



## jtate (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm interested in why folks do the squared off end too.  I like to 'post' my caps on the ends of pens and, of course, you can't do this when the end is squared off.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 4, 2007)

Very nice Anthony.

Cav, you would not want to visit Anthony's shop.  I've been there and it made me want to set mine on fire.[:0]


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 4, 2007)

Ed, do you actually think, I think?
The only reason for the squared end is because I happen to like that look better on a large pen. I do not think round works for a large pen like this. Has nothing to do with funtion.




> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> Why do you "square over" the end?  Does this sell better than a rounded point?  It is probably more "stable", less likely to break if dropped.
> 
> Just interested in your thinking, please??[][]


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />I'm interested in why folks do the squared off end too.  I like to 'post' my caps on the ends of pens and, of course, you can't do this when the end is squared off.



Why not ? Squaring an end does not mean you can not post. See photo.... this was a proto type of my friction fit cap, turban top pen. The end looks pretty square to me, and it posts real nice. []





<br />

There was a poll on FPN about posting, seems most people do not post their pens. I happen to be in that catagory. The only pens I post, would be a mini like this. Any pen of any substantial size, I would never post. JMO But when I sell pens, it is a real turn off to most if the cap does not post. So go figure.....[)]

Going back to the original pens  posted in this thread. Since I am dealing with the constaints of using a threaded insert that comes with the kit, if I made the end round so it could post, two things would happen.

1. It would be way to top heavy
2. The pen would look to ugly and out of balance.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 4, 2007)

Perhaps I mis-spoke.

By "thinking", I guess I should have said that I am confident you can "count your gains" after a show and, like Pavlov's dog, you will alter your behavior when properly rewarded (is this thinking???)

So, I was anticipating a "Well, Ed, last time I came home from a show, ladened down with pocketfulls of cash, I also noted that I had NO 'squared off' pens left and plenty of the 'roundy-nosy typy'."  Not exactly a rocket-science equation, but one that would alter your behavior.

So, was that what you really MEANT to say???

Frankly, I had not even considered "posting" as it leaves little "rings" on your wooden ends that look crummy. DAMHIKT


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 4, 2007)

Gerry, watch your mouth, fire season is upon us, and we both know all about that [:0]



> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />
> Cav, you would not want to visit Anthony's shop.  I've been there and it made me want to set mine on fire.[:0]


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice looking pens!!


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> Frankly, I had not even considered "posting" as it leaves little "rings" on your wooden ends that look crummy. DAMHIKT



Not only wood kits, but that was one of the reasons some do not post their nice resin  or metal pens, they do not want to mare the back of the pen. 

Going back to thinking, I do sell both, round and square. You just happen to catch me in a square moment []


----------



## jtate (Jun 4, 2007)

There are well-designed pens which post easily without any marring of the back ends of the barrel.  Unfortunately, I know of no kit that inludes such a design.  I wish I had the connections/resources to get such a design into the hands of a kit maufacturer.  All it requires is a smooth surface (not a sharp one) where barrel and cap meet when the cap's posted.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 4, 2007)

Actually, Julia, (this is speculation, I have NOT tried it) if you took a Baron (with plastic threads in the cap) and designed a closed-end with a relatively severe point (so it goes a fair distance into the cap, when posted), would the plastic be likely to mar other plastic (resin)-type pen bodies????

Just a thought.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br /> if you took a Baron (with plastic threads in the cap) and designed a closed-end with a relatively severe point (so it goes a fair distance into the cap, when posted), would the plastic be likely to mar other plastic (resin)-type pen bodies????
> 
> Just a thought.



Wether it marred or not, you would have created a severely ugly pen. JMO


----------



## csb333 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am impressed at the quantity of the quality! I couldn't have made that many excellent pens if I started at 6AM the day before! The palm is my favorite as well. When it is put together does the large part of the wood before the nib section stick out past the wreath around the cap coupler or is it about the same as the middle pen below it? - Chris


----------



## AJM (Jun 4, 2007)

nice pen's I like the amboyna.  I have been thinking about posting a closed end without threads.  My idea was to use a friction fit with rare earth magnets glued into the ends of the pen.  I'm still in the planning stage but I think you would have more freedom of shape. Anyone think of this before?


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 4, 2007)

I have made a pen using rare earth magnets to hold the cap on, very simular to the Nettuno Trident pen . It does work. Takes some time to get the magnets drilled, lined up and set. To much time for me, when everything has to be hand done. Much easier if you are Nettuno and using CNC machines. But Nettuno has just gone out of biz, I guess nobody was buying their ugly pens. They were once a top notch company with good designs, but really fell way off the last 2 years.




> _Originally posted by AJM_
> <br />   I have been thinking about posting a closed end without threads.  My idea was to use a friction fit with rare earth magnets glued into the ends of the pen.  I'm still in the planning stage but I think you would have more freedom of shape. Anyone think of this before?


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by csb333_
> <br />  When it is put together does the large part of the wood before the nib section stick out past the wreath around the cap coupler or is it about the same as the middle pen below it? - Chris



Does not stick out, about the same as the middle one below. To obtain the taper look I want, I find I have to widen the front width of the pen, then bring it back down a touch.


----------

